# New Synagogue Going In on the Tortoise & Lizard Bash



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

A new house of worship, reconstructed from an old “engine house” donated by a former OCGRS member, will now serve the people. A new front façade was cut on the laser to replace the engine doors as were new windows and novel frames befitting this temple. Additionally, a “stained glass” front window was constructed. Front steps were added where the tracks originally came into the shed. Finally, a bit of color was added to the faded rock. This may just be the only synagogue in garden railroading…, outside of Israel.


----------



## 1111 (Oct 20, 2008)

*New Shul*

I too have a small shul on the layout. Not as impressive as this one, but it is motivating me to apply some blue paint and few other touches. Thanks!


----------



## Ninobur (Oct 12, 2019)

What a happy place and probably unique to G Scale! Well done!


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

toddalin, Nice transformation, I redid an old broken Piko church and added stained glass windows that Ifound on ebay, they weren't quite colorful enough so I added some using magic markers, every layout needs a place of worship, thanks for the share


----------



## steamdriven (Dec 4, 2019)

Love it


----------

